# What the Game Warden told me today!!!!!!!!!



## Redfishon (Nov 10, 2005)

I took the kids rainbow trout fishing today. And I wont do it anymore not worth a ticket.I have a fishing license "super combo" ..This is what the Game Warden told me "You cant hook a fish and let your kids reel it in that was considered your fish", He didnt write me a ticket thank goodness, but told me I couldnt help my kids to fish. 1st it is wall to wall people in Bluehole park in Georgetown and it is a river so there is current, I cant fish 2 or three poles it would be tangle city. So my boy wanted to fish his pole "the spiderman one". I would throw it out and hold it till a trout took hold and give it to the kids to reel in. I had to recast every minute or the current would take it down stream. We had 10 rainbow trout total and there were 4 of us. I swear I get no thrill holding a spiderman pole on a river catching 10inch rainbow trout, but my kids like it. The problem is my kids are not skilled enough to throw out every minute or so and two are to young to cast. I guess I am supposed to leave them at home? Thought the main goal of stocking those trout was to get kids out fishing, I guess not. I guess they should ticket every bait guide at the coast that hooks a fish and hands it to the people that hired them for the day!!!!.:angrymob::beatingdeadhorse:
Here are my kids and the trout.


----------



## frank n texas (Aug 11, 2004)

As young as your kiddos are in the picture that GM should have been ashamed of himself for handling the situation that way...Law or no law...
These ponds are stocked to get kids interested in sport of fishing and he did not contribute anything to that cause in my opinion....
Now one adult catching fish for another adult to get to two limits I am not in agreement with...
Try another stocked pond location from the list on the TP&W site...May not be as crowded...
I fish several ponds for the little Rainbows every year..
During the week is less crowded...


----------



## kenny (May 21, 2004)

I'm not clear what you're saying exactly. Did you not have the proper license to catch stocked rainbow trout?? Or was the warden saying, that by casting and hooking the fish you were over the limit?


----------



## gigem87 (May 19, 2006)

What a pile of horsesh!t.


----------



## Miles2Fish (Dec 2, 2008)

That is absolutely stupid!!! I also thought the purpose of the program is to provide an easy day trip in order to bring the next generation into fishing and conservation...I hooked a couple on Saturday at Tom Bass Park in Pearland and handed them off to my friends 5 yr old.... I would have been P&^%$d if I had got a ticket for it.....


----------



## mastercylinder60 (Dec 18, 2005)

that's chicken__t.


----------



## texas32 (Jun 16, 2005)

That's pitiful


----------



## seabo (Jun 29, 2006)

wow,,,unbelievable,,, that kind of stuff is hard to explain to your kids. nice bunch of kids you have there by the way! sorry,that happened to yall, but there are some good ones out there, at least one that i know of.


----------



## Miles2Fish (Dec 2, 2008)

I bet the wardens think this is just a way for adults to take more than their 5 trout limit....If so that is very short sighted!!!


----------



## Redfishon (Nov 10, 2005)

He said I was over limit cuase I casted the pole out. He said if I hook the fish it is my fish even if my kids reel it in..I think this is BS the guides at the coast do that everyday..Didnt even get his name If he would of wrote me a ticket i would of fought it and posted his name everywhere..I just dont think this is right..


----------



## Melon (Jun 1, 2004)

Great job on taking the kids fishing! That is what it's all about.


----------



## outtotrout09 (Apr 21, 2009)

That Warden sounds like a great guy!! He is really doing a good job busting you and your kids fishing in the park.

Great Pics looks like they loved catching those trout!! Keep taking them!!


----------



## Reel Time (Oct 6, 2009)

That's just not right. Turn him in. I hope that is not the sentiment of the rest of the department. If so, we need to change it.


----------



## boom! (Jul 10, 2004)

Did you have a rainbow trout stamp or not?


----------



## Mahibosa (Sep 27, 2009)

You can take 'em fishing, ya just cant teach 'em how. Sounds pretty stupid to me. Oh well at least you didn't get a ticket.


----------



## surffan (Oct 5, 2004)

I am also confused.

Those kids clearly are to young to need a fishing lic.

What was the problem?

I know it's not your fault.

And don't get me started on what's happened to Blue Hole over the years.


----------



## Fishin' Soldier (Dec 25, 2007)

The game warden is saying he caught all the fish and is over the limit because he hooked all the fish and handed off the rod. It is BS and a GW should look at everything by case by case basis.


----------



## texxmark (Sep 8, 2004)

Heck with him...MOST GW are great guys and looks like you found one of the bad apples. Keep them kids fishing you done good!


----------



## Profish00 (May 21, 2004)

boomgoon said:


> Did you have a rainbow trout stamp or not?


He has a super combo.


----------



## essayons75 (May 15, 2006)

boomgoon said:


> Did you have a rainbow trout stamp or not?


I agree with boongoon.

I think the issue is you must also buy the $5 fresh water fishing stamp. You and the kids can have a limit each as I read it.

http://www.tpwd.state.tx.us/fishboat/fish/management/stocking/trout_stocking.phtml


----------



## mastercylinder60 (Dec 18, 2005)

boomgoon said:


> Did you have a rainbow trout stamp or not?


he's probably supposed to have a spiderman pole stamp, too.


----------



## roundman (May 21, 2004)

send them emails! http://www.tpwd.state.tx.us/


----------



## DANO (May 23, 2005)

mastercylinder said:


> he's probably supposed to have a spiderman pole stamp, too.


*X2*


----------



## garybryan (Nov 23, 2009)

Thats a sad day when you can't take the kids out to get a chance to bond and learn how to fish. How else are you supposed to teach them?
I'll bet that GW doesn't live a happy life. He's got some deep issues he needs to work thru.


----------



## igo320 (May 17, 2005)

GW was informing you of the law. He did not write you a ticket and hopefully he was a gentleman around your kids. Cast the rod and hand it off, let them set the hook, if they lose the fish it is part of the learning experience. 

Now if he had written you up, that would have been another story. 
Greenie to you for taking them fishing...you are a great dad.


----------



## frank n texas (Aug 11, 2004)

Licenses and stamps not the issue...If I am fishing I am allowed a limit of 5 rainbows...now if i continue to fish and catch another fish and then say I am helping my wife or kid to get their limit of 5 I am in violation of the limits...
I went thru that 4 years ago and GM read me the riot act but no ticket...in fact he said when you have your 5 and your partner is still trying for his/her limit you need to go put you rod and reel in ya truck...YOU ARE DONE FISHING BOWS FOR THE DAY....


----------



## 535 (May 23, 2004)

way to get the kids out!

that first pic alone is worth a dozen citations, priceless...

maybe just try to find a little neighborhood pond or somewhere you can let them spread out and get to some serious perch-jerking next time... not quite the good eats but certainly less stressful

jc


----------



## boom! (Jul 10, 2004)

It used to be that you had to have an additional rainbow stamp. I am not sure if it is still needed or if so whether or not if it is included with a super combo. 
If a parent is fishing with an underage child and the parent does not have a license, the parent can not cast, hook, or assist the child. 
If a rb trout stamp is still needed, the parent would have to have one.


----------



## chickenboy (May 5, 2008)

Man, you are lucky the whole bunch of you aren't spending a night or two in the slammer.


----------



## frank n texas (Aug 11, 2004)

Having to buy $5.00 rainbow stamp was changed few years back...Issue here was strictly one of limits....


----------



## Gary (May 21, 2004)

Is gigging Rainbows legal?

Joke yall.

Good job taking the younguns fishing.


----------



## Redfishon (Nov 10, 2005)

frank n texas said:


> Having to buy $5.00 rainbow stamp was changed few years back...Issue here was strictly one of limits....


I have a super combo..He said all 10 fish were mine.

http://www.tpwd.state.tx.us/publications/annual/general/licenses/


----------



## Night-Fisherman (Aug 1, 2008)

I cant believe a GW would even stoop that low to mess with you and your kids!



-NF


----------



## frank n texas (Aug 11, 2004)

If he told you that either he was assuming or you told him they were or more than likely he was sitting up in his truck with binocs watching you for a while..They do watch from trucks at these ponds...


----------



## DANO (May 23, 2005)

OK, here is my real input,...

I would have told the Game Warden,..Go ahead give me a ticket, my kids can't cast this pole and I am going to teach them to fish. Then take the ticket to court and any 1/2 decent judge will throw it out


----------



## frank n texas (Aug 11, 2004)

I can just see him sitting at his dinner table this evening telling his wife how he busted a whole gang of Rainbow Trout Pochers/Smugglers today....:rotfl:


----------



## Redfishon (Nov 10, 2005)

frank n texas said:


> If he told you that either he was assuming or you told him they were or more than likely he was sitting up in his truck with binocs watching you for a while..They do watch from trucks at these ponds...


I told him thats what we were doing. Thats how I learn to fish and got intrested in it. I guess times change and 3-6 year old kids shouldnt fish. Its not like we had 20 fish. Trust me I fish for tuna/sharks/reds a 10 inch rainbow does nothing for me neither does the spiderman pole but it is good to pick up chicks with.


----------



## 8seconds (Sep 20, 2005)

DANO said:


> OK, here is my real input,...
> 
> I would have told the Game Warden,..Go ahead give me a ticket, my kids can't cast this pole and I am going to teach them to fish. *Then take the ticket to court and any 1/2 decent judge will throw it out** and chewed out the Game Warden:headknock*


X2 - File under "Things that make you go Duh!"


----------



## rockyraider (Feb 1, 2006)

You know, that is taxpayer money at work and I would rather it go to kids reeling in fish than some crack hoe welfare idiot spitting out babies every nine months. Thats what happens when you program people with the beaucratic BS that shackles our governmental agencies. Its too bad that people like this can't think for themselves or see the big picture. Good job though for taking the kids fishing. This is a prime example of our government at its best, tax the heck out of the hard working common folk and keep peeling back what we get in return for it.


----------



## bassguitarman (Nov 29, 2005)

I think it is obvious that this game warden hadn't gotten any in the past week. I think he needs some quality time with the little lady. 

Keep those kids fishing..........................!!!


----------



## Grif-fin (Mar 25, 2009)

You tried to be a good daddy and teach the kids to fish but that sorry piece of work gave them an early lesson on how to hate men with badges. What a jerk.


----------



## Blk Jck 224 (Oct 16, 2009)

*Spiderman Intimidation*

I have always used the 'Winnie The Pooh' model Zebco & have never been harassed by a GW


----------



## essayons75 (May 15, 2006)

frank n texas said:


> Licenses and stamps not the issue...If I am fishing I am allowed a limit of 5 rainbows...now if i continue to fish and catch another fish and then say I am helping my wife or kid to get their limit of 5 I am in violation of the limits...
> I went thru that 4 years ago and GM read me the riot act but no ticket...in fact he said when you have your 5 and your partner is still trying for his/her limit you need to go put you rod and reel in ya truck...YOU ARE DONE FISHING BOWS FOR THE DAY....





frank n texas said:


> Having to buy $5.00 rainbow stamp was changed few years back...Issue here was strictly one of limits....


Thanks guys. I stand corrected, it is now included in the regular fishing 
license. I think I bought an extra stamp last year to take my son trout fishing...oh well.


----------



## Profish00 (May 21, 2004)

20 bucks he don't get out of the truck for a week, that would eat on me....keep um fishing.

The super combo includes everything but the federal stamp


----------



## crazycowboy (Dec 7, 2009)

i am not one to call BS in an officers face but sometimes you need to. as the other guys said you should have told him to get to writing and if he wanted to confiscated the Spiderman fishing pole to puff that chest out and get after it.


----------



## Coastal Whaler (Dec 28, 2005)

First let me say, "Great job taking your kids fishing". If they had a great time and want to go again, maybe you can kill two birds with one stone. You can let the kids catch your five and then teach the kids about catch and release. I know it doesn't make any since in this situation, but I would hate for the kids to miss out on more quality time with their dad. I know I still enjoy the memories I had fishing with my dad and cherish every moment I have had fishing with my son. Sometimes you just have to shake your head and laugh at all the insanity thats out there.


----------



## Won Hunglo (Apr 24, 2007)

DANO said:


> OK, here is my real input,...
> 
> I would have told the Game Warden,..Go ahead give me a ticket, my kids can't cast this pole and I am going to teach them to fish. Then take the ticket to court and any 1/2 decent judge will throw it out


Never under estimate the stupidity of a liberal judge. Don't give one the chance.


----------



## htalamant (Mar 31, 2009)

....what a nincompoop Game Warden!! Good catch for your kids though, I think that is all that matters! -Hector


----------



## texasjellyfish (Jan 23, 2006)

he was doing his job in accordance with the laws he is paid to enforce, no ticket only a verbal warning is always a great day

regardless its great for the kids to have the privledge of fishing with dad

without hearing the other side of the story i will not bash the gw


----------



## coachlaw (Oct 26, 2005)

I'd have politely asked him if he was out of his freakin' mind.


----------



## Super Dave (May 26, 2004)

were you teaching your kids to soak croakers to catch those fish? If so, that's why he gave you a hard time.


----------



## capt mike (Sep 8, 2005)

if you checked the name on his badge, the middle name is definitely chickensh_t !


----------



## rotti (May 12, 2006)

Great job Dad!!! Most GWs and LEOs are good people, but like everything, there is always going to be a few bad apples. At least he didnt give you a ticket. I have 3 kids myself (2, 4 & 8) and have to do the same thing you do (hook the fish and let them reel it in). Nothing at all wrong w/ that....keep up the great work getting your kids involved in the outdoors. Greenie to you!


----------



## teamfirstcast (Aug 23, 2006)

Guys, the limit to KEEP may be 5 per day, but you can catch and release all day long. You don't have to quit fishing, just quit keeping after 5. And I do agree the GW was WAY out of line on this one, just plain Chicken *****. Kids need help to learn to fish and its something they will remember forever, and one day be VERY grateful for. my .02


----------



## Redfishon (Nov 10, 2005)

Well I wrote TPWD a letter about the issue will see what they say..


----------



## monkeyman1 (Dec 30, 2007)

just don't let one but hole GW stop you from fishing with the kids.


----------



## srmtphillips (Oct 3, 2007)

Whatever happened to common sense? I guess they arent teaching that at the GW academy! That's horse ****!


----------



## scwine (Sep 7, 2006)

teamfirstcast said:


> Guys, the limit to KEEP may be 5 per day, but you can catch and release all day long. You don't have to quit fishing, just quit keeping after 5. And I do agree the GW was WAY out of line on this one, just plain Chicken *****. Kids need help to learn to fish and its something they will remember forever, and one day be VERY grateful for. my .02


EXACTLY. You don't have to stop taking your kids fishing.


----------



## saltwatersensations (Aug 30, 2004)

What an arsehole. He was probably short and bald. Good to get the kids out there anyway, they look like they ahd a great time.


----------



## goatchze (Aug 1, 2006)

monkeyman1 said:


> just don't let one but hole GW stop you from fishing with the kids.


Yep! I remember taking my little brother fishing (he was 5-6yo at the time) and we were slaughtering largemouth bass underneath some trees with a crappie jig.

I would cast, jig, hook a bass, and hand off the rod.

I promise you that, had I MADE him cast each time (I did let him try for a few minutes) he would have gotten frustrated and quit very quickly. Instead, we fished for almost two hours--an eternity to a yound kid--and he didn't want to leave! If I hadn't been casting/hooking fish, I would never have had the picture below.

Any game warden should have seen the logic in what you were doing!


----------



## Levelwind (Apr 15, 2005)

Cowboytongue said:


> Well I wrote TPWD a letter about the issue will see what they say..


I'd be interested to hear what they say. I hope he was courteous and professional and I'm glad he didn't give you a ticket. My sense of it is that he's probably correct in his interpretation of the law and that where these little rainbows are stocked that people with a bunch of little kids going down and loading them up is a problem, so they may be enforcing this issue a little more on these places. Just a guess. Let us know.


----------



## Hotrod (Oct 11, 2006)

mastercylinder said:


> that's chicken__t.


What he said!


----------



## 2slick (Dec 5, 2008)

Levelwind said:


> I'd be interested to hear what they say. I hope he was courteous and professional and I'm glad he didn't give you a ticket. My sense of it is that he's probably correct in his interpretation of the law and that where these little rainbows are stocked that people with a bunch of little kids going down and loading them up is a problem, so they may be enforcing this issue a little more on these places. Just a guess. Let us know.


I feel sure they will try and quote some law that will cover their arse. I've never got the impression that they realize they work for the taxpayers of Texas.

I had a friend back in East TX that was ticketed for helping his grandson fish. But, the guy didn't have a license, so the situation was different. As I have stated before, I couldn't be a GW, as I would not have ticketed anyone helping a kid learn to fish, even if they didn't have a license.

It's all about the money!


----------



## Hotrod (Oct 11, 2006)

Cowboytongue said:


> Well I wrote TPWD a letter about the issue will see what they say..


Email them this link as well.


----------



## seattleman1969 (Jul 17, 2008)

Fishin' Soldier said:


> The game warden is saying he caught all the fish and is over the limit because he hooked all the fish and handed off the rod. It is BS and a GW should look at everything by case by case basis.


Agreed. Sounds like this is another High School Bully turned LEO. The majority are great guys, but the few give all the good LEO's a stigma to overcome.

Sorry this happened, and thanks for the heads up. I was going to take my son to Blue Hole this weekend for some trout, he's only 14 months so since this guy is lurking around perhaps I'll just take a pass.


----------



## Coniption (Aug 23, 2005)

Cowboy,

Green to ya for taking the time and effort to get your kids out! Don't let one GW ruin it for ya. I had a really good experience with one at Whitewater while trout fishing with my girls (3 and 5 yrs at the time). I had to do the exact same as you (casting, hooking and handing off). GW comes up and the release truck drives in. We talked while the guy was getting ready to unload. My girls wanted to see the fish in the trailer so he let them climb up and check it out. He started dumping them in a small pool that feeds next to the river and the GW told my girls to get their poles and fish right where the guy was dumping them. They walked over and were easily able to catch one each as the trout were kinda schooling around the area. We both had a good laugh as they hooted and hollered. He never said a word about handing off the hooked fish and I know he saw me do it at least once while he was there. He did his job and checked to make sure I was licensed, which I was. It was a good positive experience/interaction with the GW and my girls. I made sure I talked to them about why he checked me and all the other stuff. They still remember that day (trailer full of fish) because I bring it up to remind them. 

Keep up the good work and your kids will always remember these times!

C


----------



## frank n texas (Aug 11, 2004)

I would not let this fella keep me from taking my son fishing....Just go...Catch 5 fish and then go home...Problem solved...


----------



## roundman (May 21, 2004)

DANO said:


> OK, here is my real input,...
> 
> I would have told the Game Warden,..Go ahead give me a ticket, my kids can't cast this pole and I am going to teach them to fish. Then take the ticket to court and any 1/2 decent judge will throw it out


unless the game warden is the judges son,, maybe he was mad cause he wanted a spiderman combo when he was a kid and daddy said , NO!


----------



## frank n texas (Aug 11, 2004)

He wanted jelly donuts and not plain glazed...:rotfl:


----------



## Third Wave (May 24, 2004)

Is casting and setting a hook the same as catching a fish? 
I can tell you I've cast and set a hook many a time and not caught a fish.

When do you actually "Catch" the fish? When it's in your hand or on the stringer is my guess. Not on the end of the line.

Saying you can't cast and set the hook for a kid once you have a limit is complete horsesh$t.


----------



## redman71 (Jan 11, 2005)

First, I would have had a hard time controlling my temper in this situation. 

But, just to stir the pot.... Look at the other side of the story. Dad with a license takes 3 kids with him fishing. Kids fish for 15 minutes then take off doing what kids do. Dad sits there and catches 20 fish. Game warden comes by to check and dad points to his kids. At the end of the day they are legal? I know there are 15 fewer trout in the pond for me and my daughters to try to catch now. 

I've been there and seen it done.(no gw check, though)

Hmmm, where's my popcorn.


----------



## Third Wave (May 24, 2004)

I just got off the phone with the GW office in San Antonio. I asked this specific question. He said...technically if you set the hook you are taking the fish. Therefore it counts toward your limit. So I asked him what happens if the fish gets off the hook. Does is still count? No he said. So I asked him why the regulations on the website only speak of landing fish and having them in posession and not hooking the fish. We went round and round, me looking to pin him down on a definition...he finally gave up and said he would call me back with clarification. 

I can see if my kid's off chasing butterflies and not actively engaged in fishing and I'm keeping a limit for my son, but not if my boy is reeling in the fish.


----------



## super-Fish-ial (Apr 3, 2006)

*Georgetown fishing*

I am sure glad the GW is "beating-up" on dads in Georgetown who take their kids fishing and not moving the manpower down to the coastal bend and having them check licenses/size limits down at the coast - especially on the piers. :headknock

Congratulations to TPW for effective use of the manpower resources.

P.S. Before you flame me, I know how far Georgetown is from the coast and I know it is not that easy to re-allocate resources. Just trying to make a point.


----------



## frank n texas (Aug 11, 2004)

So if I am fishing for Rainbows and I catch 5 all of which I release I have caught my limit...I do not think so...

What happened to the words in possession?


----------



## Redfishon (Nov 10, 2005)

redman71 said:


> First, I would have had a hard time controlling my temper in this situation.
> 
> But, just to stir the pot.... Look at the other side of the story. Dad with a license takes 3 kids with him fishing. Kids fish for 15 minutes then take off doing what kids do. Dad sits there and catches 20 fish. Game warden comes by to check and dad points to his kids. At the end of the day they are legal? I know there are 15 fewer trout in the pond for me and my daughters to try to catch now.
> 
> ...


Ok here is the deal. We are on a little cliff no more than 10ft around.They were never 5ft away I swear. If they would of been they would of been in the water drowning. 2nd it is cold kids are covered in a blanket right next to me I would cast out each and the kids taking turns reeling in fish.. I even had 5 trout in a minnow bucket I offered to throw back the other 5 on a stinger. He said it wouldnt be nessasary to throw back the fish.Then why the lecture? This went down all infront of my kids which made daddy seem like a criminal of some sort.:hairout:. You ever take a 2,3,6 year old fishing not that easy even harder to keep them intrested. God bless you for taking the other side on this I knew someone would. Hope you go charter fishing somewhere and a guide hands you a pole same thing just as gulity..LOL. I am not mad for what he told me I can see that side of it. I am not dumb or short sighted in anyway.It was done in front of my kids and made me out to be the bad guy.. There were two other people with kids out there thats it.Kids fish my butt. Fishing with the maylay of casting going on and current it is not kid friendly to fish" trust me". Yes 5 fish 3 kids intrest level zero they can catch 1 1/3 fish each not worth it even togo. :work: How many kids do you have 2 daughters ages? If you knew how much I fish and the size of the fish I catch you would know a 10inch rainbow trout does nothing for me neither does the spiderman fishing pole we were using. My son and I donated 6 redfish to cabelas for other kids to enjoy in the tank there. I am also a member of CCA and donated time for kids fish activities here and there.


----------



## Levelwind (Apr 15, 2005)

Probably what he will get back to you with is that you are tag teaming the fish. It's a team effort. Somewhat akin to the definition of hunting. You can be an observer if you have no license but you cannot contribute to the hunt in any way, including handling the dog, calling, etc. Here's where that theory diverges - a hunting guide may kill his limit then continue to call birds, handle the birds, etc. for his clients who have not limited out. 

I say the GW is probably right but he's cutting it pretty fine. He should not have dressed you down in front of your kids. That's rude. 

You say you won't take your kids fishing again? You can still catch and keep 5 (your five) - take your kids fishing! 

For the record, I started my kids out on those little planted rainbows in California when they were about the same size as yours and those trout would usually hook themselves on a tiny treble. Plenty of current in those creeks out there, too. Bigger sinkers.


----------



## LandPirate (Jun 5, 2009)

I'm in law enforcement and I know a few game wardens. Some are pretty good ol' boys and know how to use discretion. Others are tee-total idiots. I had a run in with one of the idiots last year. Ya' know the white speck on top of chicken sh-#, well, it's chicken sh-# too. 

Sorry you had a run in with one of the idiots. Hope it didn't deter the kids and they still had a good time.


----------



## frank n texas (Aug 11, 2004)

Any GM worth his salt should be able to observe from a distance if a grownup is teaching/assisting his kiddos how to fish or is just fishing and using his kids to achieve a few extra limits...

At the very least I would think he should have gotten you off away from the kids and explained what he thought you were doing wrong...

Just a guess but I have to think this GW was a young nubie just out of his training and was out to save the fish world.

Would have to think he could be more productive this time of the year in the woods...


----------



## jamisjockey (Jul 30, 2009)

If he's correct in the interpretation of the law, I'd say he did you a solid by not making you toss the fish back, and not issuing a ticket; and instead informing you of the intent of the law. Still seems he could be off chasing real poachers, though.
The whole hooking vs. possession thing seems a little (okay, ALOT) off, though. How could c&r not be applicable to stocked rainbows?


----------



## Redfishon (Nov 10, 2005)

Well talked to Fred Churchill and got more of a warm fuzzy.I think me and the Game Warden just missunderstood each other.. He said Warden is a straight laced person and I am more happy go lucky guy. Fred said if the game warden thought I was in the wrong he is the kinda guy that would of written me a ticket bottom line.In the future I am still not going to keep but just my bag limit not any of my kids to avoid this in the future. The Warden is a bit on the new side and maybe more in a hurry than other Wardens that would watch a bit more and see whats going on. However there seems to be no law on the books when the fish considered in someones bag limit if it is when hooked or landed on shore or boat. Passing the pole off is the Wardens call who's fish it is.. I was also informed this is not a kids fish per say that it is more for adults.


----------



## Blk Jck 224 (Oct 16, 2009)

Next thang ya know them there GW's are gonna have a problem wit me shootin Mama a few of them there white wingged duvs off the feeder on Satdays to stuff, wrap & grill for the foutball show on Sundays...Dag-nabbit...


----------



## texas32 (Jun 16, 2005)

Cowboytongue said:


> Well talked to Fred Churchill and got more of a warm fuzzy.I think me and the Game Warden just missunderstood each other.. He said Warden is a straight laced person and I am more happy go lucky guy. Fred said if the game warden thought I was in the wrong he is the kinda guy that would of written me a ticket bottom line.In the future I am still not going to keep but just my bag limit not any of my kids to avoid this in the future. The Warden is a bit on the new side and maybe more in a hurry than other Wardens that would watch a bit more and see whats going on. However there seems to be no law on the books when the fish considered in someones bag limit if it is when hooked or landed on shore or boat. Passing the pole off is the Wardens call who's fish it is.. I was also informed this is not a kids fish per say that it is more for adults.


Glad to hear you were able to 'get a warm fuzzy' to releave some of your frustration or stress. Don't want Dad kicking over before he has a chance to take those kids fishing again. Those photos should be cherished.


----------



## Motownfire (Jun 25, 2007)

Sounds like that Gamewarden just had his woman stolen by a fireman and decided to take it out on you. What a retard.


----------



## Barnacle Bill (May 21, 2004)

frank n texas said:


> Licenses and stamps not the issue...If I am fishing I am allowed a limit of 5 rainbows...now if i continue to fish and catch another fish and then say I am helping my wife or kid to get their limit of 5 I am in violation of the limits...
> I went thru that 4 years ago and GM read me the riot act but no ticket...in fact he said when you have your 5 and your partner is still trying for his/her limit you need to go put you rod and reel in ya truck...YOU ARE DONE FISHING BOWS FOR THE DAY....


That is exactly what I was told last year here in San Angelo by a GW. I had 4 fish when the GW's came up. My girlfriend was fishing and had caught 1. The GW's told me that after my next fish I should put my fishing poles up. I said "What if I want to fish for catfish?" and they said that would be fine but I better not have trout bait on my hook. LOL..

The GW's were very nice and cordial.


----------



## Third Wave (May 24, 2004)

I got a call back from the GW Capt. in San Antonio. He said that the person that hooks the fish is the one that has TAKEN the fish. Therefore, no matter who reels it in, the fish belongs and counts towards the person who took the fish's limit.

He also said the game warden has the right to exercise his own judgement in the field.

He told me that "if a GW saw a fishing guide hook a fish and hand the pole off to a client, that technically the fish would have to be released, as the guide does not get a limit." I said, "Really? If it's against the law, and you know it's happening then why don't you crack down on it?" I got no response.

It's symantics...and the interpretation of the law by different people as to what "taking" the resource means. It was a moot point to argue, so I just tried to get clarification. The basic answer was, If your kid can't set the hook, they don't get their own limit. 

That's a shame for those of us not out there to abuse the system.


----------



## longhorn daddy (Nov 10, 2009)

Gamewarden - O
Cowboytongue-100
Kids-Lasting memories of a LOVING DAD
Dont stop taking your kids fishing over one experiance.If you get ticketed for teaching your kids how to fish let me know and ill pay the fine.I pay enough for dead beat dad.I rather pay for a LOVING DAD SHOWING HIS LOVE TO HIS CHILDREN BY SPENDING QUALITY TIME WITH THEM.Keep up the good work and GOD BLESS


----------



## sotol buster (Oct 7, 2007)

I want to see the picture of you in your waders, with YOUR ten trout, and your spiderman pole!!!! LOL. Keep um fishing!


----------

